# Driving songs



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## Falusi (Mar 14, 2009)

Jump to 0:13


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

"The River" by Bruce Springsteen is also a nice song on the road or in trip.

Or, "Only time" by ENYA.

(in particolary moments, for example, a new opening :cheers1

(after min 1'40'')









:cheers:


----------



## metasmurf (Nov 16, 2007)

*Bo Kaspers Orkester - I Samma Bil* (title translation: in the same car)

Even though this song is in Swedish, I still consider it listenable for non-swedes. So, If you're not too repulsed by foreign language, give it a go.


----------



## essendon bombers (Apr 27, 2008)

Australian FM radio stations love doing a 10 from then where they play the top 10 songs from a period of time in the past (eg. April 1984) or a theme. So my top 10 "Aussie Driving Songs" would include in no particular order of preference:

1. 1000 Miles Away - Hoodoo Gurus
2. Chained to the Wheel - Black Sorrows
3. King of the Mountain - Midnight Oil
4. Turn up your Radio - Masters Apprentices
5. Let's go to Paradise - Mental as Anything
6. Are you Old Enough - Dragon
7. Wide open Road - Triffods
8. Under the Milky Way - Church
9. Pub with no Beer - Slim Dusty
10. Great Southern Land - Icehouse

Icehouse also sing 'Street Cafe' and 'Cross the Border'. I could also include 'Solid Rock' by Goanna and 'Jump in My Car' by Ted Mulry Gang also aussie classics. And I haven't included Accadacca or INXS.....

Australia is big enough to drive and listen to all of your favourite driving songs. Check out:

http://www.mix.com.au/shows/thebigcouch/roadtrip/roadtrip-1000


----------



## Magnus Brage (Jun 9, 2006)

metasmurf said:


> *Bo Kaspers Orkester - I Samma Bil* (title translation: in the same car)
> 
> Even though this song is in Swedish, I still consider it listenable for non-swedes. So, If you're not too repulsed by foreign language, give it a go.


I'm swedish and I have never in my life heard anything from this Bo Kasper orchestra

This is what I would listen to sitting in my Opel Omega driving south, electronic music by Klaus Schultze or country-western style roadtrip-music from the 70ies by Lobo.





 [/QUOTE]
Love the way he sings: I'll never forget the day we motored stately into big L.A.






[/QUOTE]


----------



## webeagle12 (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GemKqzILV4w


----------



## aswnl (Jun 6, 2004)

Magnus Brage said:


> This is what I would listen to sitting in my Opel Omega driving south, electronic music by Klaus Schultze


I also love to hear electronic music when driving. For example:

Wellenfeld









Erez Yaary (this is NOT Tangerine Dream!)





Uwe Reckzeh
Tracks like _Timecode_ and _Metamaterial_ (Not on Youtube)

Watergate (also the OMD original)





Space


----------



## Cyganie (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## keokiracer (Aug 26, 2011)

Youtube audioswap kinda made me a fan of Doc Hollywood, I use his music a lot for my driving videos


----------



## keokiracer (Aug 26, 2011)

On the other hand: I also like to hear electro music and remixes in the car, like this:
DJ BL3ND remix:




Pitbull remix (a lot of people don't like this music, but I do )




Huge mash-up with Pitbull, Shakira, Lady Gaga, Akon, david Guetta and more


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

I like this one...






And this...a 1990's classic:cheers:


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

Chris Rea - Road to hell





Vetroplach - Volá Londýn






Myslovitz - Sprzedawcy marzeń


----------



## Ron2K (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## Jeroen669 (Nov 29, 2006)

Ultimate driving songs for me:


----------



## Filipdr (Oct 8, 2010)

Energizing driving songs: :dj:


----------



## Tego (Oct 24, 2006)

CrazySerb said:


> I like this one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## Mistykowicz (Aug 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=K64ws2ZuREU


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

Music I enjoy listening to in my car 

Gasolin' - Rabalderstraede

http://youtu.be/BF9QETcSMaQ

Gasolin' - Hvad gør vi nu lille du

http://youtu.be/3W-s4pCPs5k

Great Danish 70s rock 

Other music that often can be heard in my car is Pink Floyd, Dire Straits and other classic rock but sometimes also country and old pop music.


----------



## MajKeR_ (Feb 5, 2009)

I reccomend it very much, especially for trips through empty motorways during the sunset at summer 

http://www.youtube.com/embed/BWUXcmoPZxw

[I know, I know, it's nothing unusual]


----------



## cougar1989 (Jan 15, 2012)

Eros Ramazzotti - Bambino Nel Tempo 




http://youtu.be/Z10D26NQyCY


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

MajKeR_ said:


> I reccomend it very much, especially for trips through empty motorways during the sunset at summer
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/embed/BWUXcmoPZxw
> 
> [I know, I know, it's nothing unusual]


I remember listening to that song on the Spanish AP-1 a summer afternoon :lol: The motorway was everything but empty though.


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

Some classics about cars, roads and driving 

Canned Heat - On The Road Again (1968) Great blues rock kay:

http://youtu.be/QexOuH8GS-Y

Gary Numan - Cars (1979)

http://youtu.be/Ldyx3KHOFXw

Tom Robinson Band - 2-4-6-8 Motorway (1977)

http://youtu.be/GMy2bmSAIeA

Deep Purple - Highway Star (1972)

http://youtu.be/LRt3PIDER94

Madness - Driving In My Car (1982) :lol:

http://youtu.be/JYZNSyP9v9M

Roy Orbison - I Drove All Night (1992)

http://youtu.be/m5N9IHqqGcA

Anybody remember this band?

The Nashville Teens - Tobacco Road (1964)

http://youtu.be/O3AWbZcLpGw

That's it for now  More classics to come :cheers:


----------



## wordsofsilence (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

Sailing Driving to Philadelphia


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

This is a Dire Straits I like to listen to in my car 

On Every Street

http://youtu.be/amVqlbGBHbw

I have been at Mark Knopfler concerts twice  First in June 2010 in Helsingborg and later in November 2011 in Malmö. At the latest concert Bob Dylan played after Knopfler. It was a great show kay:


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

Bruce Springsteen - Cadillac Ranch






Bruce Springsteen - Pink Cadillac


----------



## Fabri88 (Feb 9, 2011)

Jeroen669 said:


>


What a pearl!!!^^^^^^

Perfect for driving!!!


----------



## Fabri88 (Feb 9, 2011)

Too much songs for me. This is a very little bunch.

• Dire Straits - Southbound Again
• Lynyrd Skynyrd - Sweet Home Alabama
• Big House - Road Man
• Kano - Another Life
• Dire Straits - So Far Away
• Steppenwolf - Born To Be Wild
• Daryl Hall & John Oates - Out Of Touch


----------



## wordsofsilence (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## wordsofsilence (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## wkiehl101 (Jun 27, 2011)

Along with being my coming of age song, it is also one of my favorite driving songs. Can play it over and over, never get tired of it...

The Passengers - Hot Leather 
http://youtu.be/LhzFuLI_5Ts the original Italian mix or http://youtu.be/mu3J0QBG0ZU the MobyMix (as in Moby Dick Records)


----------



## wkiehl101 (Jun 27, 2011)

Driving songs from when I lived in Harrisburg PA...

Bob Sinclar feat Steve Edwards "World Hold On (Remix)" http://youtu.be/Sl-3hcKRyrU

Ferry Corsten "Rock Your Body Rock (Extended Mix)" http://youtu.be/Dj1ko_SZKTU

Morjac feat. Raz Conway "Stars (Extended Mix)" http://youtu.be/__MvaHlFYac 

They seem to work well elsewhere too


----------



## wkiehl101 (Jun 27, 2011)

These have historically have been my Pittsburgh driving songs:

Brick - "Dazz" http://youtu.be/thdftA8SE0I

Donna Summer - "I Feel Love (Patrick Cowley Megamix)" http://youtu.be/xSTf0B-9laQ

Patrick Cowley - "Megatron Man" http://youtu.be/pQB2F0zv0zo

Pet Shop Boys - "Suburbia (12" remix) http://youtu.be/lBhxvVNuADY

Savage Garden - "To The Moon and Back (Hani's Num Club Mix) http://youtu.be/lBhxvVNuADY

There are others, but I make the strongest associations with these songs.


----------



## legolego (Feb 12, 2009)

*The Cardigans My Favourite Game*






*Joan Osborne - One of Us*





*Dire Straits - Sultans Of Swing.*





*AC/DC THUNDERSTRUCK*


----------



## roe5745 (May 24, 2010)




----------



## wkiehl101 (Jun 27, 2011)

Oops, forgot. Another one I like driving to - anywhere - an all time fave -

Patrick Hernandez - "Born To Be Alive" http://youtu.be/PN9FLGrf6B4


----------



## fbeavis (Feb 8, 2012)

Ventura Highway - America







I've Been Everywhere - Johnny Cash






Trans-Canada Highway - Gene Pitney


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)

This, while driving alone on a deserted road in the middle of nowhere.


----------

